# Was machen mit untermaßigen blutenden Fischen???



## Skunk2000 (17. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
Wir waren am Sonntag mit unserer Jugendgruppe das 1. mal dieses Jahr angeln und mein Kumpel hat auch gleich eine untermaßige Bachforelle gefangen! Sie hat aus den Kiemen sehr stark geblutet und unser Jugendleiter hat gesagt er solle sie behalten! Schade eigentlich! Seitdem schlage ich lieber etwas früher an als zuspät wenn der haken schon im schlund sitzt!
Was macht ihr mit blutigen Fischen? Zurücksetzen, behalten?


----------



## Uli_Raser (17. April 2002)

Hi!
Das ist immer eine Gewissensfrage! Was ist starkes Bluten?
Der Fisch hat seine Chance verdient, aber manchmal ist es eben besser Ihn zu töten. Diese Entscheidung ist jedesmal aufs neue zu treffen.
Ein Patentrepzept gibt es nicht.
Uli

PS: Schau immer auf Deinen Angelschein, ob Du auch berechtigt bist einen nachhaltig verletzten Fisch zu Töten.
Sonst kann es richtig Ärger geben.


----------



## Bergi (17. April 2002)

Hi!
unser Jugendleiter sagt immer,dass wir den Fisch in kleine Stücke schneiden sollen und ins Wasser werfen sollen,damit sich die Raubfische holen können,dann sei mann immer auf der sicheren Seite.Unser alter Jugendleieter hat immer gesagt vergraben..Ich werf ihn immer ins wasser klein geschnitten...Auf keinen Fall zurücksetzten,wenn er blutet.Wenn er ein bischen an der Lippe blutet setzte ich zurück,ansonsten,"sorry,fischlein"...Aber mitnehmen tu ich die nicht,es sei denn sie sind ein oder zwei Zentimeter untermaßig(meßfehler  )

Bergi


----------



## Lynx (17. April 2002)

@ Bergi,
aber nicht solange auf den Rücken klopfen bis er 10cm länger ist.  
Mal im Ernst. Ich halte einen verletzten Fisch gegen die Stömung und schau halt ob er von alleine wieder weg kommt.
Schafft er es hat er Glück gehabt im anderen Fall wird er vom nächste Hecht zur Rede gestellt.  
Auf jeden Fall ist mir das sympatischer als zerstückeln.


----------



## elefant (17. April 2002)

In unseren Vereinsgewässern gilt:Untermaßige Fische sind sofort&schonend wieder zurückzusetzen!
Um Diskussionen zu unterbinden(z.B.:"der 43&acute;ger Hecht hat zu tief geschluckt,-der hätte sowieso nicht überlebt),steht es jedoch jedem frei,offensichtlich schwerverletzte Fische,sofort,waidgerecht zu töten und zu entsorgen.Diese Fische dürfen nicht mit nach hause genommen werden!
(untermaßige Fische im Fangkorb=Entzug der Angelerlaubnis)
(Entsorgung:Kompost,oder grob zerschnitten=Wallerfutter)
Forellen werden 1x im Jahr (zum rausangeln)besetzt(2kl.Teiche-keine natürliche Population).Hier gilt:Forellen werden nicht wieder zurückgesetzt.
In Gewässern mit natürlichem Forellenbestand,wo mit relativ vielen untermaßigen Forellen zu rechnen ist,sollte man,besonders "vorsichtig" angeln:Rechtzeitig anschlagen und Schonhaken verwenden!!!
Meiner Meinung nach,können Forellen "nicht viel ab".Wenn eine Forelle aus den Kiemen blutet(innerlich verletzt ist)
erholt sie sich in den seltensten Fällen.Was noch lange nicht heißt,Das man die entnehmen darf!!!


----------



## Skunk2000 (17. April 2002)

Naja also zerstückeeln und zurückwerfenist zwar besser als vergraben, aber ich nehm die lieber mit nach hause, warum sollte ich einen Fisch töten und dann wegwerfen?
Kontrolle kommt bei uns sowieso nie!


----------



## Franky (17. April 2002)

Das "verangeln" von Fischen, grade bei untermaßigen, ist sch...e, aber teilweise nicht zu verhindern. Man kann noch so fix anschlagen, wenn der Fisch den Köder regelrecht inhaliert, kann man noch so behutsam drillen: wenn die Kiemen verletzt sind, ist zu 95% empty. Das passiert Junganglern wie Profis - gefeiht ist davor niemand!!!

Ob man den Fisch zu zerstückelt und reinschmeisst, verbuddelt oder in einem Stück zurücksetzt und, wie Lynx schreibt, den Hechten überläßt, ist jedem selbst überlassen. Ich würde aber letzteres bevorzugen - da ist man 100% auf der sicheren Seite: Fisch wurde den Bestimmungen entsprechend zurückgesetzt!


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (17. April 2002)

Ich mach es auch so wie Lynx. Einfach zurücksetzen. Ne Stunde wird er wohl noch leben und is hoffentlich bis dahin nem Hecht begegnet. Wenn der Fisch jedoch Sichtbar krank ist(Verpilzung, Fleckenseuche u.s.w) vergrab ich ihn lieber unter den Tomaten (Die wachsen davon übrigens spürbar besser).


----------



## Arbeiteraal (21. April 2002)

Das Fischereigesetz sagt in MeckPomm, daß untermassige Fische, egal wie deren Zustand nach dem Fangen ist wieder ins Wasser gesetzt werden müssen. Ob tot oder lebendig.


----------



## angeltreff (21. April 2002)

Du hast hier ein ziemlich wichtiges Thema angeschnitten. Es gibt da eine Diskrepanz zwischen einem Gesetzestest und der Wirklichkeit am Gewässer.

Und wie bereits weiter oben gesagt, ist dies auch eine Gewissensfrage. Da sich leider auch viele "erfolgsorientierte" Angler unter uns befinden, die mit diesem Argument jeden untermaßigen Fisch in die Bratpfanne schmeissen, würde ich diesen NICHT mitnehmen.

Auch richtig gesagt wurde schon, das man den Fisch nicht einfach wieder reinschmeissen soll, sondern vorsichtig ins Wasser tauchen, leicht hin und her bewegen (Kiemen werden "belüftet") - wenn er denn dann wieder wegschwimmt ist ja alles ok. Auch wenn er 3 Meter weiter von einem Hecht erwischt wird.

Wenn er aber erkennbar sehr schwer verletzt oder bereits verendet ist, dann rate ich zum abschlagen und vergraben. Was man auch mit allen kranken Fischen (Verpilzung etc.) machen soll und teilweise muß.

Eben habe ich mal in den "Rehbronn" geschaut, was da drinne steht:

Seite 386:


> Untermaßige oder während Ihrer Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische hat der Fischer unverzüglich mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Sorgfalt in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke zurückzusetzen.



Olaf


----------



## aichi (21. April 2002)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit zu kleinen Aalen? Die können einen noch so riesigen HAcken verschlucken, und die bekommt man dann meistens nicht mehr so leicht raus. Was soll man dann machen, die Schnurr durchtrennen, oder lieber töten?

von aichi :s


----------



## angeltreff (21. April 2002)

Aale sind dermaßen zäh, einfach die Schnur kappen und wieder rein in das Wasser. Nicht versuchen, das Teil "rauszuoperieren" - da richtet man mehr Schaden an.

Mal abgesehen davon, das die Schlangen eh nicht ruhighalten.

Olaf


----------



## Franky (21. April 2002)

Stimmt! Bei Aalen kommt aber noch hinzu, daß sie ein unheimlich korrosiv wirkendes Blut/Schleim haben. Brassen sind die reinsten Musterknaben dagegen . Die Carbonhaken gammelts ratzefatze weg und können vom Aal problemlos ausgespuckt werden. Also - Vorfach extrem kurz abschneiden und zurück mit dem Schnürsenkel.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2002)

Ich habe damals gelernt die Fische klein zu schneiden und als sogenanntes Fischfutter ins Gewässer zu werfen. Aale sind wie schon erwähnt viel robuster, die geben von so einem kleinen Haken so schnell nicht den Löffel ab. Blauhaie übrigens auch nicht. :q


----------



## angeltreff (21. April 2002)

das mit dem Fische klein schneiden kommt wohl vom zuviel Labskaus essen?  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. April 2002)

iiiiiiiiiiiii  Labskaus hab ich noch nie gegessen. :v


----------



## Case (21. April 2002)

Untermaßige, blutende Fische kommen bei mir zwar selten aber doch hin und wieder vor. Meißtens handelt es sich dabei um Forellen. Die Vereinssatzung schreibt in diesem Fall vor den Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen. Das bedeutet für mich, dass der Fisch in der Pfanne landet. Wir haben, je nach Gewässer ein Fanglimit von 3 oder 4 Forellen pro Tag. Ich könnte diese verletzten Fische auch ins Wasser zurückwerfen ( sinnvoll..?) und dafür weiter auf eine Maßige angeln. Ich halte das aber für falsch. Lieber nehme ich einen nicht lebensfähigen Fisch nach Hause, und verzichte aufs weiterangeln, als halbtote Fische ins Wasser zurückzusetzten, zu zerstückeln, zu vergraben. Besser ist der Versuch Untemaßige erst gar nicht zu fangen. Zum Beispiel mit recht großen Spinnern. 

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## angeltreff (21. April 2002)

... das man sein Gerät entsprechend abstimmt und größere Köder nimmt hatte ich vorausgesetzt. Aber so manches Mal nimmt so ein Fischlein meinen 16 cm Wobbler und ist kaum selber länger - kennt bestimmt jeder.

@ Case

Eure Vereinssatzung ist richtig und ich selber bin auch damit einverstanden. Leider ist es aber so, das man unter Umständen damit gegen das Gesetzt verstößt. Aber das Thema Gesetze ist was ganz anderes, da könnten wir stundenlang diskutieren.

Olaf


----------



## HuchenAlex (22. April 2002)

Tag Kollegen..

Ist leider auch bei Verwendung recht großer Köder nicht immer zu vermeiden, auch mal einen Untermaßigen zu fangen, der dann recht unglücklich gehakt ist. Erst gestern hab ich ein dürres,kaum 28cm langes Forellechen auf einen Mepps 5 gefangen, deren Maul von allen 3 Hakenschenkel völlig zugenäht war. 
Ich würd schon eher dazu neigen, auch solche Fische, die in einem kleineren Gewässer unter Umständen ja sogar maßig wären einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen, da gesetzliches Schonmaß und die durch den Bewirtschafter festgesetzten Brittelmaße teilweise stark differieren. 

Liegt der Fisch unter der im Fischereigesetz festgelegten Mindestgröße, setze ich ihn in jedem Fall wieder ins Wasser zurück, um nicht mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen zu können. Schließlich hab ich dann, wenns schon ganz blöd läuft, lediglich gegen die Bestimmungen des Bewirtschafters verstoßen, nicht aber gegen das Gesetz. (natürlich wär das in dem Fall juristisch gesehen "Vertragsbruch", dieser würd aber kaum gerichtlich verfolgt werden).

Könnt mir allerdings an meinem Hausgewässer ohnehin kaum passieren, da mich hier ohnehin jeder Aufseher kennt und keiner davon meine Tasche umkramen würd. 

Ich fänds halt Schade drum, einen hochwertigen Fisch wie eine Bachforelle, eine Äsche oder einen Saibling elend verenden und den Krebsen zu überlassen, wenn er ohnehin nicht mehr zu retten wär.

Grüße aus Österreich,
Alex


----------



## til (22. April 2002)

@Alex:
Ich hab einen Tip um das vernageln des Forellenmauls zu verhindern: einen Haken vom Drilling abklemmen. Hab das letzte Saison mal in der Not gemacht, weil mir beim abdrücken der Widerhaken ( is Vorschrift, aber mir unterdessen auch an anderen Gewässern zur Gewohnheit geworden) eine Hakenspitze abbrach und siehe da: es wurde nicht nur das Hakenlösen einfacher, nein, auch die Fehlbisse nahmen ab (Staun). Ich verlier beim Spinnfischen fast nur noch Forellen, die entweder eh zu klein sind, oder wenn die Köder keine guten (meistens zu kleine) Haken haben, was bei Mepps zum Glück nicht der Fall ist.
PS: habe mal eine Wedler nachgebaut. Läuft ganz schön, aber ich hab Angst ihn zu verlieren...


----------



## hardy (22. April 2002)

hi leute,

in jedem bundesland ist die fischerei generell im fischereigesetz geregelt (oder zumindest in irgendeiner der  durchführungsbestimmung) in sachsen z.b. §1 abs. 3! 





> gefangene, untermassige oder der schonzeit unterliegende fische sind unverzüglich nach dem fang aus dem fanggerät zu lösen und wieder in das gewässer einzubringen.


der rehbronn ist in gesetzesfragen übrigens nicht bindend!!!
so , oder zumindest ähnlich steht es sicher in jedem bundesland ( und da kann der bewirtschafter auf und niederspringen, das gesetz hat immer recht!)


----------



## Bergi (22. April 2002)

@ til:


> PS: habe mal eine Wedler nachgebaut. Läuft ganz schön, aber ich hab Angst ihn zu verlieren...



Wasn das??? ;+ 

Bergi


----------



## aichi (22. April 2002)

Ich finde das schon gut wenn man einen zu kleinen Fisch nicht mit nach hause nehmen darf, weil dann wenigstens keiner mehr einen nicht verletzten, untermassigen Fisch mitnehmen kann, und einfach sagt dass er geblutet hat.

von aichi :a


----------



## til (22. April 2002)

@bergi: schau mal hier


----------



## HuchenAlex (22. April 2002)

Tag Kollegen...

is schon klar, das der Bewirtschafter nicht UNTER das gesetzliche Schonmaß gehen darf, aber wohl nach Belieben darüber... das meinte ich eigentlich damit, als ich gesagt hab, daß ich keine unter dem gesetzlichen Schonmaß liegende Fische entnehmen würde, einen zwischen dem gesetzlichen und dem vom Bewirtschafter festgelegten Maßes unter Umständen, bei sehr schweren Verletzungen, schon.... 

@ Til: Du bist mit dem Lauf des Köders zufrieden? is aba schon ne Heidenarbeit, das Dingelchen zu basteln, was...   
aba nur ned schüchtern sein... die großen Forellen stehn wie die Huchen auch gern tief... und es lohnt sich wirklich, mit dem Zeug mal "gründlich" zu fischen´.. das beweisen unter anderem nicht nur in unserem Revier die zahlreichen kapitalen Fänge von Forellen, Hechten und Huchen... wirklich beruhigt kann man mit sowas aba eh nur fischen, wenn man sichs selber in "Serie" baut.. 

@bergi: ich hab mal ne Anleitung gepostet, wie ein etwas unortodoxer Kunstköder, den ein Kollege entwickelt hat, gebaut wird... steht im Bastelforum unter "Wedler"..
ist im Prinzip eine mehrteilige (sogar 4 davon), fellumwickelte Aneinanderreihung kleiner Holzstückchen ;-)

mfg und PH aus Österreich,
Alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (22. April 2002)

aja, hab ich vergessen...

@Til, wärs demnach Deiner Meinung nach auch zielführend, Zwillinge statt Drillinge bei Köderfischen zu verwenden? 
hab oft damit zu kämpfen, daß ich zwar reichlich Bisse habe, wenn ich eine tote Koppe mit Glaskugel auf Grund lege, kann den Fisch aber aufgrund der Strömung und des dadurch auf die Schnur wirkendenden Drucks nicht lange  ziehen lassen, bevor ich anschlage...sonst läßt ers einfach bleiben.... Drillinge erhöhten die Ausbeute bei Sofort-Anschlag ned wesentlich...
na, ich werds halt mal probieren müssen, schätz ich mal ;-)

Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## Bergi (23. April 2002)

@ huchenalex!
Danke für die Tips!!!

BErgi


----------



## Frankenfischer (23. April 2002)

Hallo Leute,
bei uns in Bayern ist es verboten, nicht mehr lebensfähige Fische, egal ob untermaßig oder während der Schonzeit gefangen, zurückzusetzen. Der Fisch ist mitzunehmen. Zu der Praxis, die Fische klein zu schneiden und in das Gewässer einzubringen ist zu sagen, das dieses in Bayern eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt (Das Einbringen von toten Fischen oder Fischstücken in ein Gewässer ist verboten).

Grüsse aus dem fränkischen Seenland
vom Frankenfischer


----------



## udorudi (23. April 2002)

…hat der Fisch auch nur die kleinste Chance,
ich würde das "Bayerische-Gesetz" brechen und ihn zurücksetzen.
Gesetze sind nicht zum brechen da – aber ein Versuch ist es immer Wert!!!

Gruss aus dem Norden

Udo


----------



## til (23. April 2002)

@alex:
Ja, der wedelt schön der Wedler, muss aber erst nass werden, damit er taucht. Hab erstmal ein Einzelstück gefertigt, weil ich sehen wollte, ob ichs richtig mach. Muss mir mal die Zeit für eine Serie nehmen.
Wegen den Haken: am besten wären eigentlich Einzelhaken, aber bei uns müssens brünierte(=rostende) sein, und Da find mal einen, der auch noch ne gescheite Form hat und ein grosses Öhr. Am Bauch vom Wobbler und beim Wedler find ich Drilling OK, weil da ja ein bis zwei spitzen oft irgendwo sind, wo sie gar nicht haken können. Bei Köderfisch weiss ich nicht so recht, Drilling im hinteren Drittel mit einem Haken im Köder sollte doch gehen?? Manchmal wollens auch einfach nicht so recht. Könnten es Barben sein? Die beissen oft ziemlich doof, wenn man gleich anschlagen muss.


----------



## Lynx (23. April 2002)

til und Huchenalex,
ich glaube ihr seit etwas vom Thema weg. Geht doch bitte mit eurem Wedler ins Bastler-Forum.


----------



## angeltreff (23. April 2002)

@ frankenfischer und udorudi

Weiter oben hatte ich den Rehbronn zitiert und damit das bayrische Gesetz angeschnitten.

Konkret steht in der "Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern (AVFiG)" in § 9, Punkt 6

"Untermaßige oder während der Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische hat der Fischer unverzüglich mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Sorgfalt in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke zurückzusetzen. ..."

Die Betonung liegt auf *lebensfähige*  . Das ist die Entscheidung des Anglers und wir wollen uns doch wohl nicht selber vorverurteilen. Klar gab es und gibt es immer schwarze Schafe, aber die Masse der Angler in Bayern geht sicherlich verantwortungsbewußt mit dieser Regelung.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich diese Regelung besser als die in MV, wo ich quasi verpflichtet bin einen zu 99% toten Fisch wieder in die "Freiheit" zu entlassen.

Olaf


----------



## udorudi (23. April 2002)

Olaf,
um Gottes willen – niemand wird vorverurteilt!!!
Ich halte eh nur meine Hand ins Feuer.
Aber: auch 99% sind für mich keine100%
Der Fisch gehört (finde ich) in den Kreislauf zurückgesetzt.
Okay, erledigt)

Gruss aus dem Norden

Udo


----------



## angeltreff (23. April 2002)

@udorudi

Diese Diskussion, mit den unterschiedlichen Ansichten, ist für mich echt spannend. Weil es eben ein Punkt betrifft, wo die ganzen Gesetze nicht wirklich weiterhelfen können.

Natürlich habe ich meine Meinung dazu, aber die Ansichter der anderen ist echt interessant.

Olaf


----------



## Frankenfischer (24. April 2002)

@udorudi

Das Gesetz hat schon seinen Sinn. Man nehme einen 48 er Zander (bei uns untermaßig), rupfe ihm mit dem Haken einen Kiemenbogen aus - er blutet und setze ihn zurück. Ich garantiere, dass der Zander, wenn nicht gleich, dann spätestens 20 Minuten später, bauchoben auf dem See treibt und irgendwo vergammelt.Dann doch lieber als Filet in der Pfanne. Das Problem sind nur die "Angler", die solche Situationen mit Absicht herbeiführen.

Grüsse aus dem neuen fränkischen Seenland
vom Frankenfischer


----------



## udorudi (24. April 2002)

@frankenfischer,
stimmt auch irgendwie!
sollte (muss) eben jeder für sich entscheiden)

Gruss

Udo


----------



## ollidi (25. April 2002)

Es ist äußerst schwierig, dieses zu händeln. Leider ist der Setzkescher ja immer noch verboten. Sonst könnte man den abgehakten Fisch erst in den Setzkescher packen und abwarten, ob er sich erholt.
Wir handhaben es auch so, daß ein untermaßiger, blutender Fisch nicht wieder zurückgesetzt wird. Ob man ihn nun kleinschneidet und zum Anfüttern verwendet, oder ihn im Ausnahmefall mitnehmen darf, sollte in jedem Verein individuell geklärt werden. 
Aber wie schon angemerkt: Es gibt leider immer Angler, die es darauf anlegen, jeden Fisch mitzunehmen. Leider.


----------

